# NH 1032 bale wagon 1st table problems



## Flatbedcowboy1 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello,

Im having trouble with a New Holland 1032 Bale wagon I bought at an auction.

The hydraulics are driven by the PTO and it has in-cab controls. I have 14x18 bales at 46" long, 85 lbs each.

My problem is with the 1st table tripping. When I have 2 bales on the 1st table they are supposed to push an arm, which then trips the 1st table and it raises up to the 2nd table and offloads the 2 bales.

The problem is when the bales hit the arm, nothing happens. I have adjusted the arm all the way in, and the bales pushing against it cant trip the arm. If I get off the tractor and jerk on the arm, the table trips instantly and 1 out of 30 times it will work as its supposed to without me intervening.

So I know the table will work hydraulically/mechanically, but its as if the arm is bound up or something. When I pull on it by hand it takes a medium amount of force. Other wagons I have used, if you barely touch the arm, the 1st table will jump right to it.

Any Ideas?

Thank you


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I have seen chaff or other misc things partly block the arm. Is everything smooth that the bales rub against,so they push the arm hard. Maybe just a little stiff,spray loose juice on all pivot points.

Sure sounds like your bales should be solid, which always helped.


----------



## Snow Farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

That happens on mine sometimes, I work it back and forth (hard) by hand a few times, and clear out the chaff, usually works on its own after that


----------



## Idaho Jade (Aug 3, 2011)

There should be two levers that need to be tripped to allow the first table to go up. One at the far end that the bales will push against and one near the pickup to indicate a bale is flat on the table. You might make sure they are both moving far enough to allow the movement.


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

We had a 1030 for a number of years. That is the previous generation to your wagon.

The most common first table problems we had was either the second bale not settling down on the cross feed chain and then not driving the first bale against the "end trip" or the end trip not tripping easily enough.

We ended up adding bar stock to our arm that sticks up out of the first table(one for the second bale) so that the bales could settle onto the chain more reliably. We bent it in a curve so the second bale would not land on the end of the arm and thus the arm not lay down.

The end trip is what it is, you will just have to clean and observe. A little lubrication goes a long ways and collects dust so be carefull with that.

Dry chaff bales will not transit across the first table like good brick house ones will. Over length bales will bridge as in the leading edge of number two bale sitting on the back end of number one bale end failing to settle on the chain. Number two bale must be driven sufficiently to pop the end trip.

You can also change springs. Perhaps the previous owner substituted a heavier one or if the original broke they just reset it and it may be too stiff?

Lastly, a second person to run the machine through some hay whilst you don track shoes and run along side and observe.

Best regards

Three44s


----------



## Flatbedcowboy1 (Jun 14, 2018)

IdahoJade and Three44s got it.

First problem was that the second bale was not landing on the chain correctly. It was barely (inches) off the chain and resting on the very edge first bale, thus not tripping the safety lever. Then in my all-knowing-less-ness I was using the load arm to push on the bales across and trip the first table lever. This then bent the rod that pushes on the hydraulic spool that diverts the fluid to raise the first table.

Luckily I was turned onto a mobile mechanic by a neighbor who came out right away and he didnt charge much to correct several problems that the wagon has.

Also kind of a side note for anyone else that might run into this problem: The load arm has a chain to pick the bales up and place them onto the first table. I was told to not run this chain all the time. The operation should be more like this:

Drive up to the bale chain off, as the bale is entering the arm, turn the chain on, lift the bale until its almost completely out of the arm and stop the chain, the bale will then "bend" and head down towards the 1st table, bump the chain on, then off again, the bale should land head first onto the 1st table chain and it will pull the last few inches of the bale out of the load arm and across the chain.

This should reduce the likelyhood that the second bale lands on the edge of the first.

If that makes any kind of sense.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes. The first time I ran a 1032 I left the loader chain running and the first bale leapt in the air and landed half on the second table. I soon learned to run the loader chain only as long as necessary to put the bale in the right place.

Roger


----------

